# Splitter for old craftsman table saw



## Shutterspeed (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a Craftsman Model 113.22411 10" tilting arbor table saw. I found a manual on the internet and it confirmed my suspicion that the two cupped washers held together by a spring downstream of the blade are a splitter holder.

The parts diagram doesn't show the splitter, but mentions that it was furnished with the guard assembly. I have seen many similar saws, but I have never seen a splitter.

If someone could give me a pattern or a photo of the item, I'll make one.

I'm attaching a photo of the splitter holder on my saw, and one of the portion of the parts diagram that shows the assembly.

Thanks for helping.

John


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the blade guard is the "splitter"*

If you look at this diagram, part no. 75, you'll see the blade guard support plate aka splitter.
http://c.searspartsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/00017050-00001.png

If you search Craftsman Model 113.22411 you'll find more info. 
Vintage machinery site has a photo, not very good but non the less.

Other models have like the ones I have use a sheet metal plate that fastens either to a rod or to the spring washers with long tabs.

Sears parts direct shows the newer splitter/guard part no. 16:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/0744600/P0607068/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## Shutterspeed (Dec 17, 2011)

*The blade guard IS the splitter!*

Okay, Woodnthings, I had the answer but didn't recognize it. The forked part of it goes between the two cupped washers below the table, then up above the table, rearward above the table, then its cylindrical stem goes into the socket in the splitter blade bracket. The guard, Part 5506, mounts to it. Here's a better picture of it from the manual I've been looking at. 

Thanks a lot for a swift and dead-on reply. I can make one of these.

John


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*make one?*

What about using one from a new saw like the 22124, or 22114 like I posted?
As long as the two tabs are the same distance apart ...? You can add the cylindrical portion easily that way all the parts are available including the clear plastic and the anti kick back. I think you can get one as an assembly, I donno. Post the dimensions you need for the centers of the tabs and I'll check mine to see what they are.  bill
Funny... part no. is available no.16, the other says part no. 21, says no longer available. Steel City has the identical saws made by Orion Machine I believe. If you do make one keep in imnd the new thin kerf blades are "thinner" so the plate thickness must be less than the kerf if you use them.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/craftsman-table-saw-22114-advice-27954/#post228150


----------

